# Electrical wholesalers?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

my advice would be to solicit multiple sources

~CS~


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

Check out automationdirect.com they are pretty tough to beat if your not forced to use a certain brand.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

It is always better to put a parts list together and fax it to a few different companies..

Then you pick which company you buy certain parts from..

The days of being loyal to one company are long gone..


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Not every company sells the same equipment. I would buy my drives form one source and enclosures from another. Transformers from another. Operator interface another.
No one company can supply everything at a reasonable cost.
To get a wholesale cost, these companies must become distributors for that particular product.
No one company can rep all companies and suppliers.

If you have the ability to pick out your vendors, produce a PO and buy a significant amount of products, there should be people calling on you all the time.
Lots of free lunches. :thumbsup:

Sales guys today are not the sales guys of the past. Especially in technical products all salesmen today must know the product inside and out and many of them come from technical backgrounds.
If your sales guy cannot help you. Find someone who can.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya that's my problem with my BSE rep ...he's a moron( no technical background). I tell him what I want it takes a 2 months to get. When he makes a random unnecessary trip out to deliver it, he spends the whole day trying to sell me stuff like led fixtures...To top it off, he brought the wrong part.. wasn't even what I ordered. He has that I wanna make money off you personality. I know its his job to sell stuff, but put on a good show and work with me. Lol I asked him, seriously how am I going to explain 100+ led fixtures to the company. A-hole better brings steaks if I let him back.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Peewee0413 said:


> Ya that's my problem with my BSE rep ...he's a moron( no technical background). I tell him what I want it takes a 2 months to get. When he makes a random unnecessary trip out to deliver it, he spends the whole day trying to sell me stuff like led fixtures...To top it off, he brought the wrong part.. wasn't even what I ordered. He has that I wanna make money off you personality. I know its his job to sell stuff, but put on a good show and work with me. Lol I asked him, seriously how am I going to explain 100+ led fixtures to the company. A-hole better brings steaks if I let him back.


Your description of this salesman, is what made me successful as a salesman.
I actually did the work all my career. I did the sales late in my career.

I had to keep a log of where I went, who I talked to and how the sales call went. A weekly report.
I was always being asked why I spent so much time at a customer. The reason was usually because I was helping the customer with a problem in the plant. A problem I should have sent a service tech to do for actual money.
My theory was if I helped my customer, was not afraid to jump right in and get my hands dirty, I would gain the respect of the customer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> my advice would be to solicit multiple sources
> 
> ~CS~


Uh huh.

Last I checked out purchasing list for electrical stuff had a few hundred companies on it. We tend to add 1 or 2 a month too. 1 stop shopping doens't exist, deal with it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

yup, and there's always the hot new supplier on the block waving a deal our way too JL

ain't capitalism great!

~CS~


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Peewee0413 said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for a reliable and non price gouging wholesale company?.


That's an oxymoron that only exists in fantasy land.


----------

